# unison sync with ssh losing hostname



## dph3dg (May 4, 2018)

I'm using unison sync from FreeBSD on the local machine but when I try to 
use it from ssh somehow the ssh host name gets lost.
ie unison -testserver <somefilename> ssh://<someusername>@<some IP address 1.1.1.1>:<someportnumber//absolute/path
returns connected ////absolute/path -> //localhostname//absolutepath
The absolute path on the server is correct but there should be a the IP address 1.1.1.1 between // and // and not the four ////.
The unison complains that it can't create the file as it thinks //// is on the localhost. For instance if I use /tmp as the absolute 
path name on the remote host it creates files in the /tmp directory of the local host.
Has anyone come across this behaviour before?


----------



## dph3dg (May 7, 2018)

In case some else does the same stupid thing:
If hostname is set to "" in rc.conf this overwrites the numeric IP address when you use unison remotely.
Then this is filled in // + hostname + // -> ////.


----------

